# FreeBSD with MariaDB(Mysql)



## akshin (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi!
Where to find examples of mariadb(mysql) with *wsrep replication*.
With all the settings of my.cnf and other cnf files.(FreeBSD only)
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2019)

akshin said:


> With all the settings of my.cnf and other cnf files.(FreeBSD only)


Why do you think it's configured differently on FreeBSD? MariaDB/MySQL is configured the same way, regardless of the OS. 

So, just read the documentation.


----------



## akshin (Aug 5, 2019)

I just need help to do it in FreeBSD.
I understand that the FreeBSD samples do not exist.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2019)

akshin said:


> I just need help to do it in FreeBSD.


Again, why do you think it would be any different compared to Linux for example? It's MariaDB or MySQL, it doesn't matter on what OS it runs on.


----------

